# World’s First 3D Printing Photo Booth to Open in Japan



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

World’s First 3D Printing Photo Booth to Open in Japan



> 3D printers – it’s a word that offers glimpses into the future that seems so far, and yet is so close. The technology, which allows you to replicate 3D objects the same way you make a photo copy, has been around for a couple years now, but, for the most part, has been far too expensive and inaccessible to the public.
> 
> But now, what’s being called the world’s first 3D printing photo booth is set to open for a limited time at the exhibition space EYE OF GYRE in Harajuku. From November 24 to January 14, 2013, people with reservations can go and have their portraits taken. Except, instead of a photograph, you’ll receive miniature replicas of yourselves.


----------



## forbidden_hero (May 21, 2005)

That's super cool! Wish I could've gotten my 3D statue done


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Better check those dates. Jan of 2013 is long gone?????


----------

